
Tariffs Hit Those Trump Wants to Help: U.S. Factories - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tariffs-hit-those-trump-wants-to-help-u-s-factories-1539518400
======
ainiriand
It is like if Trump would want to help China by making it harder to produce in
the US. A country like the US imposing tariffs to Chinese imports produces a
small impact on Chinese companies as those products are needed in the US
anyway and most of them can only be found there.

If Trump wants to have a competitive industry the solution is not trying to
block the providers but facilitating global trade.

